# Need 4K TV 55" Budget 50K-60K



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi! I am in need of another suggestions from you lovely people.

1. Budget?
*50K-60K. Can go up only if its absolutely worth it. Better if its cheaper.*

2. Display type and size?
*55" size. I don't know about display type.*

3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?
*TV will be used for movies, series, live sports, Youtube and for games after connecting it with PC.
Since I don't plan to get Cable or DTH, I want to know how will I able to watch regional channels like Sun TV, Vijay TV. Sun has an option of online subscription so do I need to stream Sun TV in a browser like we generally do in PC?*

4. Types and number of ports required?
*Whatever comes in this budget. *

5. Preferred choice of brand?
*Sony, LG, Samsung. I am not sure about VU but I am considering it since the cost is significantly low. But quality wise it should be near the big 3.*

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Samsung UA55AUE60AKLXL
Samsung UA55AUE70AKLXL
LG 55UP7500PTZ
LG 55UP7720PTY
Vu Premium (4K) LED Smart Android TV (55PM)
LG 55UP8000PTZ
Sony 55X80AJ
Last 2 I am adding just for comparison even though they are out of  budget.

7. Any other info that you want to share.

*I prefer to buy it offline. Warranty and After Sales Service is really important for me. *That is why I am not going for MI, Realme, Redmi, TCL, Oneplus.
*I realize that in my budget only 60Hz is possible which is fine. Looking for best overall experience, not just gaming. *
Another important thing is I will keeping TV on a table, it will not be wall mounted. So TV should have good strong stand. Because of the table my budget is low. If anyone can suggest good cheap table then please add that as well in suggestions.
I will be purchasing the TV in Diwali or whenever the offer comes offline. I am not, Thought I will create thread now and based on your suggestions, will visit nearby showrooms/shops to watch a demo of suggested models.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 13, 2021)

Just an advice : Dont buy LG TV If you dont have amazon firestick . There are only limited no.of apps and the software(LGWEBOs) is so crappy . 
You cant even adjust your streaming quality according to your bandwidth .   Better buy an android TV since you can sideload apps


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> Just an advice : Dont buy LG TV If you dont have amazon firestick . There are only limited no.of apps and the software(LGWEBOs) is so crappy .
> You cant even adjust your streaming quality according to your bandwidth .   Better buy an android TV since you can sideload apps


I do not have budget to go for a Firestick right now. I am also hesitating to go for Android TVs since I am reading that it gets slower with time. WebOS is also considered better than Tizen so I was actually considering LG. 
Could you tell what kind of apps I might need to sideload?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 13, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Could you tell what kind of apps I might need to sideload?



WebOS does not work on android and so does not support sideloading.

Imo, the OS is subjective, the quality on lg tvs is good compared to other brands offering smart TV's. WebOS boots faster, works faster so is still better to buy than buying a android tv which takes 5 minutes to boot and other 2 minutes for being in a useful state. After that too, android slows down and most of the apps stops support after 5yrs.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 13, 2021)

I can't have access to apps like JioCinema kinda apps ....... which are available on android smart TVs . 

I personally havent compared android vs webos so I dont know about performance issues .


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2021)

I meant what apps I might need to sideload on android tv.

If its really 6-7 mins of startup time then it is kind of let down. I will still consider the TV if the movie/sports/gaming experience is best under this budget.

Edit: JioCinema, got it. Anything else?


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 13, 2021)

Yeah cool . Forgot to mention that some apps receive updates very slow . There is still no 4k support on hotstar app yet .


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 13, 2021)

*in.lgappstv.com/main
You can check this link for apps that are available on WebOS


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2021)

Get the Vu Cinema TV 55" (if you can)


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Get the Vu Cinema TV 55" (if you can)


What do you mean by _if you can. _Is it out of stock?
Is VU really good to compare against Samsung and LG?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2021)

Does WebOS has any browser?

Since I don't plan to get Cable or DTH, I want to know how will I able to watch regional channels like Sun TV, Vijay TV. Sun has an option of online subscription so do I need to stream Sun TV in a browser like we generally do in PC? Updating this same in OP as well.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes WebOS has a browser


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 13, 2021)

@TheSloth do you have chroma, reliance digit or Vijaya sales in your city? I recommend you to tryout webos or tyzen there 

And focus on tv display quality and speakers 

You can easily attach a firestick or mibox to your tv for apps later if your TV becomes slow or doesn't support required apps


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> @TheSloth do you have chroma, reliance digit or Vijaya sales in your city? I recommend you to tryout webos or tyzen there
> 
> And focus on tv display quality and speakers
> 
> You can easily attach a firestick or mibox to your tv for apps later if your TV becomes slow or doesn't support required apps


I am planning to try the stores you have mentioned once I shortlist some good models.
TV display and how snappy the UI will be my main focus. I plan to connect Edifier R1700BT to the TV so I can compromise on the speaker part.
Say in future I buy firestick, will that also become sluggish after 1-2yrs of usage?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 13, 2021)

Check the LG & Samsung ones in a store & see which looks better to you. IMO ~60k is a very weird spot as you can find similar or better TVs from smaller companies for cheaper.

The Vu Cinema Action looks good on paper for 50k with its 100W speakers, just the issue is android 9 OS, not 10.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Check the LG & Samsung ones in a store & see which looks better to you. IMO ~60k is a very weird spot as you can find similar or better TVs from smaller companies for cheaper.
> 
> The Vu Cinema Action looks good on paper for 50k with its 100W speakers, just the issue is android 9 OS, not 10.


What do you think will be the right budget to get a decent TV from the big 3, Sony LG Samsung?
I will try to get a demo of VU TV.


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 13, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Say in future I buy firestick, will that also become sluggish after 1-2yrs of usage?


I don't think firestick will become sluggish, you can always format or remove apps when not needed.

I am currently using firestick ( non-4k ) one for past 2 years on a sony 1080p tv. It is fine when watching youtube / hotstar / primevideo / netflix / spotify.

If you are buying, buy it at prime day sales. You can get it at lowest price.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> What do you mean by _if you can. _Is it out of stock?
> Is VU really good to compare against Samsung and LG?


If its available in market or not.

Its definitely better than LG/Samsung in 50K budget segment, check the reviews in Youtube.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> What do you think will be the right budget to get a decent TV from the big 3, Sony LG Samsung?
> I will try to get a demo of VU TV.


Maybe Samsung Frame 55" for 85k. It has a QLED 120Hz panel, a pretty competitive price. Cheaper Samsung & LG ones lack Dolby Vision, have inferior speakers, on paper. Although, Samsung & LG might have a better upscaler for HD & SD content than smaller companies, hence I recommend checking local stores. Not sure if you can find Vu TVs offline.

For some reason it's cheaper than other Samsung TVs in India. Based on its US price, it should have been 1 lakh+ here:
SAMSUNG The Frame 138 cm (55 inch) QLED Ultra HD (4K) Smart TV Online at best Prices In India
It's 93k on amazon. Check its rtings review.

If you are in a Tier 1 city, you can consider Vu or Xiaomi/Redmi. New Mi 5X TV seems good on paper.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2021)

^I am considering VU because of its low cost.
I saw this Frame series TV but its way out of my budget. I need to buy a table as well which will cost 10-15K and I am trying to keep my total expense for this purchase between 80-85K.
Samsung could have released a 60Hz model in Frame series for a lower cost but looks like it won't happen. So basically there are not good models between 60-80K from Sony/LG/Samsung?

@bubusam13 How is your new TV working? I almost finalized this model until I saw some negative reviews on amazon. What is your recommendation? If you had to buy again, would you go for same TV or different brand/model this time?

Another important thing is reflection! I am guessing we won't see reflections  in Reliance/Croma or other TV showrooms because of their good lighting setups. How do I find out if the TV has reflective screen? I don't want reflective screen because TV would be on the opposite side of tube light.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 14, 2021)

I'll just add a point here that, for companies like Sony, LG, Samsung, their online models and offline models differ
i.e. the models you see in Amazon/Flipkart may not be available in any offline stores like Croma, RelianceDigital etc.

For other companies like, VU, Hisense, Mi etc same models are available in both offline/online stores.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2021)

Samsung/LG/Sony has better models above 1Lac INR.

I think the screen of Vu Cinema Action is Matte finish VA Panel. Sound quality is excellent so are the colors. I would have got it but already bought Vu Ultra 4K 

For me the best picture quality is Sony >> Samsung >> LG.
Sony X series model is amazing and beats any other brand TV in terms of color accuracy, brightness, contrast, motion blur etc.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 14, 2021)

b/w @OP check this thread Buying Advice : TV - 55 INCH

Hope it helps you in taking decision


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2021)

I got to know about Samsung AU70 model from that thread. There seem like really less options in my budget. This weekend I am planning to go for demos. I will ask about VU Cinema Action model as well. Let's see how it is in offline stores. Anything I should look at in particular when getting demos of TVs in showroom?

Is this X series model : *www.amazon.in/dp/B0918T1SDK/?coliid=I1RXTM2U2AEQXM&colid=ITWZAANFGU65&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I got to know about Samsung AU70 model from that thread. There seem like really less options in my budget. This weekend I am planning to go for demos. I will ask about VU Cinema Action model as well. Let's see how it is in offline stores. Anything I should look at in particular when getting demos of TVs in showroom?
> 
> Is this X series model : *www.amazon.in/dp/B0918T1SDK/?coliid=I1RXTM2U2AEQXM&colid=ITWZAANFGU65&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


theres a 2020 model of that for 68k on amazon with x1 chip


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> theres a 2020 model of that for 68k on amazon with x1 chip


Are you talking about *www.amazon.in/Sony-Bravia-Certified-Android-55X7500H/dp/B084T8MD6L/ref=lp_5903486031_1_2?dchild=1?
This is 50Hz. I am looking for 60Hz.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2021)

How is this LG model ?
*www.amazon.in/LG-139-7-inches-Ultr...UP7720PTY&qid=1631602484&s=electronics&sr=1-1


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> ^I am considering VU because of its low cost.
> I saw this Frame series TV but its way out of my budget. I need to buy a table as well which will cost 10-15K and I am trying to keep my total expense for this purchase between 80-85K.
> Samsung could have released a 60Hz model in Frame series for a lower cost but looks like it won't happen. So basically there are not good models between 60-80K from Sony/LG/Samsung?
> 
> ...


The Frame's 43" & 50" variants are 60Hz.

For reflection, turn it off & see how much you can see yourself on the display, use phone's flash as well.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Are you talking about *www.amazon.in/Sony-Bravia-Certified-Android-55X7500H/dp/B084T8MD6L/ref=lp_5903486031_1_2?dchild=1?
> This is 50Hz. I am looking for 60Hz.


ye that one sry i didnt check its refresh rate


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 14, 2021)

i have doubt why are monitors at higher price than tvs even tho they have lesser components.i checked a 55inch hp monitor it was around 1.3lk.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 14, 2021)

What do you all think about VUs design? I personally found it very odd , its not gonna be aesthetic to show off in the hall room....


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> i have doubt why are monitors at higher price than tvs even tho they have lesser components.i checked a 55inch hp monitor it was around 1.3lk.


Monitors have lower input lag & a longer warranty usually & TVs have a price advantage because of mass production. 

Also, professionals need very colour accurate monitors, such monitors can be very expensive, like the $6000 apple monitor. That HP 55" monitor you saw might not be worth its price at all, IDK. For 1.3 lakhs, LG OLED TVs make for a good case, it is actually better than gaming monitors in almost all aspects except peak brightness for a white image.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> What do you all think about VUs design? I personally found it very odd , its not gonna be aesthetic to show off in the hall room....


It's ok for me


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I got to know about Samsung AU70 model from that thread. There seem like really less options in my budget. This weekend I am planning to go for demos. I will ask about VU Cinema Action model as well. Let's see how it is in offline stores. Anything I should look at in particular when getting demos of TVs in showroom?
> 
> Is this X series model : *www.amazon.in/dp/B0918T1SDK/?coliid=I1RXTM2U2AEQXM&colid=ITWZAANFGU65&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


That's low end model.

This one *www.tatacliq.com/sony-139-7-cm-55-...r-55x90j-2021-model-black/p-mp000000009824766

Though this one is newer model most probable upgrade of X90H But X95H was really awesome and within 1.5 Lac INR in 2020.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> What do you all think about VUs design? I personally found it very odd , its not gonna be aesthetic to show off in the hall room....


Its a DLED VA Panel and aesthetic of it cannot be matched with ELED Slim or OLED panel.

Front design looks decent to me though and can be wall mounted easily.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2021)

At what price DLED starts in Sony, LG or Samsung??


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2021)

^^may be 75k

But don't be fooled with DLED keyword as manufacturers to cut cost just put few LED bulbs in DLED array and sell it where it underperforms than ELED good quality panels.

so low end DLED models from Big brands has inferior placement and quantity of LED bulbs inside. Its only for High End models they make the DLED of good quality.

So, compare the models side by side and then make your decision.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2021)

So I am referring Notable Mentions on this rtings page to finalize models for demo. So far shortlisted

Samsung AU70E, AU8000
LG UP7000, UP8000
Planning to ask VU Cinema Action also.
Considering only these because I need good After Sales Service.
Got some local prices from Croma and Vijay Sales website.
PS: I always disliked Sony generally, for their pricing but that dislike has increased even more.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 16, 2021)

Only issue of Sony now is surely its price, just not worth it IMO over Samsung or LG.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Only issue of Sony now is surely its price, just not worth it IMO over Samsung or LG.


Yes. Now I am also reading almost same about new Samsung non-flagship panels as well. Every year Samsung just downgrade their TV quality for the same budget/successor model.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> So I am referring Notable Mentions on this rtings page to finalize models for demo. So far shortlisted
> 
> Samsung AU70E, AU8000
> LG UP7000, UP8000
> ...


I hope you are considering the pros/cons of all above model.

Why UP8000, AU8000 it doesn't not have a Local Dimming feature ? And in a 4K LED TV that is basic needed feature ?
Samsung/LG lowers the price but will remove the some basic needed feature.

*Consider LG only if you are planning to get an OLED (because they are the leaders/innovators in this segment)*
_Even Sony OLED is unmatched with LG OLED_

Always make sure to have these:

WCG
Local Dimming
Contrast Ratio
UpScaling

Choosing between Samsung & Sony is personal preference among viewers
Samsung (Vibrant Punchy Colors)
Sony (Life like real colors)


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Only issue of Sony now is surely its price, just not worth it IMO over Samsung or LG.


Agreed. Sony is highly priced. But for someone who doesn't care about budget it doesn't matter.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I hope you are considering the pros/cons of all above model.
> 
> Why UP8000, AU8000 it doesn't not have a Local Dimming feature ? And in a 4K LED TV that is basic needed feature ?
> Samsung/LG lowers the price but will remove the some basic needed feature.
> ...


LG UP8000 and Samsung AU8000 both doesn't have this local dimming feature. And these are already going beyond 60K. Below 60K TVs from Samsung/LG aren't even mentioned anywhere among worth considering.

I most definitely don't have budget for a OLED TV. I am considering LG because on rtings they mentioned it handles reflection better than Samsung AU8000 and also has a bit lesser input lag. 


What is WCG??
Local Dimming is available on LG Nanocell model where most basic model starts from 75K-80K I guess. Don;t know which Samsung model offers this.
Contrast Ratio of Samsung seems to be better than LG because of VA panel, but reflection and viewing angles are bad compared to LG as per rting review.
Upscaling is bad in LG/Samsung models I shortlisted?
Sony is having stupid cost and I don't want to pay (too much)premium for mediocre performance. If I get X80J at reasonable cost then I might consider. X90J or X95J are beyond 1L TVs so I am not considering those.
If had budget of 90K I would go for Frame and above 1L I will get C1/CX eyes closed. But my pocket is not deep enough.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 16, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> LG UP8000 and Samsung AU8000 both doesn't have this local dimming feature. And these are already going beyond 60K. Below 60K TVs from Samsung/LG aren't even mentioned anywhere among worth considering.
> 
> I most definitely don't have budget for a OLED TV. I am considering LG because on rtings they mentioned it handles reflection better than Samsung AU8000 and also has a bit lesser input lag.
> 
> ...


- Wide Colour Gamut, maybe

- Local dimming is great for HDR, more like required for a good experience. I think FALD in Samsung starts at Q80, but at that price, I'll buy LG B1/C1 instead any day.

- Not sure of why reflections aren't great, but check these in local stores to see if its something that will bother you. IPS has better viewing angle than VA

- Samsung & LG usually have a good upscaler

Because of these predicaments, I'll personally buy a cheap 4K TV, when my time comes, because those provide good value for the money & are sufficient for most people easily. If I'm looking to spend a lot on TV, I'll go OLED.

Look for offers on 2020 The Frame, if you can extend your budget:
SAMSUNG The Frame 2020 Series 138 cm (55 inch) QLED Ultra HD (4K) Smart TV Online at best Prices In India


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2021)

^^not just HDR Local Dimming makes the black level deep black and the white the brightest white and also to maintain the light scattering around the entire panel uniform LD is a must have.



TheSloth said:


> Local Dimming is available on LG Nanocell model where most basic model starts from 75K-80K I guess. Don;t know which Samsung model offers this.



if you showcase any one with/without LD. Definitely LD will win any day. You can compromise on WCG (Wide Color Gamut) but no LD is a Big No.

LG Nanocell is excellent and after OLED they are the next to go for but obviously a High price.

Go and compare the models you think in Show room and post your findings here.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2021)

Uniform local dimming is a costly feature. May be, just may be I would of thought of spending nearly 1L on a TV if the lifetime of TVs were between 8-10yrs. For something as little as 5yrs, I would rather spend less. And after reading few reviews and information from my contacts, no TV survives that long and paying amount to fix after warranty period is just too costly after spending more than 60-70K.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 17, 2021)

so  planned obsolescence? do u mean slow hardware except the display?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Uniform local dimming is a costly feature. May be, just may be I would of thought of spending nearly 1L on a TV if the lifetime of TVs were between 8-10yrs. For something as little as 5yrs, I would rather spend less. And after reading few reviews and information from my contacts, no TV survives that long and paying amount to fix after warranty period is just too costly after spending more than 60-70K.


That's why I bought Vu. After intensive research on TV(s) found Vu to be the best in segment matching all the needed feature in a budget.

paying less than 50K for a TV which will last around 5yrs is a great deal IMHO. You can buy the HiSense model as they use the same panel in Vu. but after sales service of Vu is better than HiSense.

Even Toshiba has excellent PQ and beats Vu in some areas. But loses points in Service support.

Just remember that in Showroom they keep the brightness of all devices (Mobiles/Tabs/TV) to 100%


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 17, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> so  planned obsolescence? do u mean slow hardware except the display?


Everything is planned for obsolescence at this point. Not just TV hardware, display might display some problem as well. Knowing all this, it's hard to spending more money on phone, TV, washing machine and all.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 17, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> That's why I bought Vu. After intensive research on TV(s) found Vu to be the best in segment matching all the needed feature in a budget.
> 
> paying less than 50K for a TV which will last around 5yrs is a great deal IMHO. You can buy the HiSense model as they use the same panel in Vu. but after sales service of Vu is better than HiSense.
> 
> ...


So you bought online or offline?? I am seriously considering VU now but don't want to buy from online store.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2021)

Amazon.  Seller was Cloudtail.
I bought this one 
*www.amazon.in/inches-Ultra-Android...id=1631857693&sprefix=Vu+Ultra,aps,278&sr=8-1
Buying online is no problem. Warranty is valid and you get a call from Vu for TV setup and extended warranty.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> So you bought online or offline?? I am seriously considering VU now but don't want to buy from online store.


Why this apprehension on buying from Online?
Any bad experience?

Before buying look for seller profile, response and feedbacks.

As I told ago, Vu, Hisense and such TVs are minority in local shops (or Croma, and such shops) as people who visit shops would prefer reputed brands.

Online is safe playground for new players.

Hisense A71f provided 4yrs waranty (43inch model). I paid 28K. if it anyhow lasts next 4 yrs, its worth the money spent.

Remember one thing, Panels are going through constant change and innovation. The hip USP today may not even be a deciding factor 4-5 ears later.

Anyone can recall 3D TV? With glass and without glass. I know friends who bought such TV paying a hefty price. Can you find any such model now?

The mentality of buying once and forget next 20yrs is not applicable now, specially when considering today's panels.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 17, 2021)

1st thing is I am hesitating to buy a TV without seeing a demo. 2nd thing is I am reading lot of reviews where people are just waiting for TV guys to come and install TV and since TV is bought from Amazon Flipkart, the customer care of the brand doesn't help in installation.

Hisense giving 4yrs warranty is good but only if the TV worked almost non-stop. If I am contacting customer care to send technician every 6-7 months for some problems then the entire experience with brand is ruined and the good feeling of saved money is replaced with regrets. Plus it's easy to nab Samsung/Sony guys since they must be having some service center in the city. I live in Chennai. I had similar thoughts about VU as well but it seems VU is well respected brand for their quality and service and the low cost put them in worth the money category.

On a side note, I plan to keep TV on a cabinet/table, no wall mounting. Would I need installation guys to come and do some initial setup in TV which I can't do myself?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> 1st thing is I am hesitating to buy a TV without seeing a demo. 2nd thing is I am reading lot of reviews where people are just waiting for TV guys to come and install TV and since TV is bought from Amazon Flipkart, the customer care of the brand doesn't help in installation.
> 
> Hisense giving 4yrs warranty is good but only if the TV worked almost non-stop. If I am contacting customer care to send technician every 6-7 months for some problems then the entire experience with brand is ruined and the good feeling of saved money is replaced with regrets. Plus it's easy to nab Samsung/Sony guys since they must be having some service center in the city. I live in Chennai. I had similar thoughts about VU as well but it seems VU is well respected brand for their quality and service and the low cost put them in worth the money category.
> 
> On a side note, I plan to keep TV on a cabinet/table, no wall mounting. Would I need installation guys to come and do some initial setup in TV which I can't do myself?


Don't worry about online order as it depends on Seller. 
You will get a SMS from Vu after the order date and I think Installation completion time is 72hrs.

*Don't open the box even if you want to do the Table mount. As if there is any defect it won't be covered by Company. So, open the box only in front of the Installation Guy.*


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Don't worry about online order as it depends on Seller.
> You will get a SMS from Vu after the order date and I think Installation completion time is 72hrs.
> 
> *Don't open the box even if you want to do the Table mount. As if there is any defect it won't be covered by Company. So, open the box only in front of the Installation Guy.*


Do a video of unboxing at that time. Would help you in claiming replacement/warranty if required.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Do a video of unboxing at that time. Would help you in claiming replacement/warranty if required.


This applies to even store bought TV too.
I mean, even if you bought from Croma or similar shops, they would send you a piece from their warehouse.


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 22, 2021)

Also check out hisense 55inch U6G. It is launching at 60k

rtings review: 
*www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/hisense/u6g
*www.hifivision.com/threads/hisense...-billion-days-55-700-nits-fald-at-₹60k.86327/


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 23, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Also check out hisense 55inch U6G. It is launching at 60k
> 
> rtings review:
> *www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/hisense/u6g
> *www.hifivision.com/threads/hisense...-billion-days-55-700-nits-fald-at-₹60k.86327/


Seems promising. Although not many will be too keen on spending 60k on a Chinese/small brand TV. If HiSense builds a good service network & rep like Vu, maybe more people will buy it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## TheSloth (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi guys!

Last  week I could not cause of other personal commitments but this weekend I went and saw the models. As members suggested, LG, Samsung have different models in offline stores.
I could only 3 stores here and Reliance and Croma had best price among them. After reaching the showroom I got excited and got prices of few more TVs which are way over my budget but I am listing them anyway. None of them had VU models.
Cash back(CB)is on Credit Card.

*Croma Store :
Samsung AU8200 : Rs.75K - 6K CB = 69K*
LG UP7740 : 66K - 5K Cash back
*55NANO75 2021 *: Rs.80k - 7.5k CB*; Effective cost coming around 73K (almost finalized)

Reliance Digital :
LG Nano80 2020 : Rs.85990 - 7.5K cash back = 78.5K*
Samsung Q70A : 1.15L - (6k cash back + 5% discount on Showroom price) - 1.3L


Spoiler: Costly models from Sony 



Only 4k discount on following Sony models with showroom price
Sony 80J - 95K
Sony 85J- 1.2L
Sony 90J - 1.36L 
Sony 90H - 1.09L



LG and Samsung both are giving 3 yrs warranty and Croma store is giving extended warranty by paying extra amount on top of manufacturer warranty, if I am interested. I am not sure how good Croma service is. Not thinking too much about it as of now but it's an option right now to go upto 3Yrs(manuf.) + 2Yrs(Croma) warranty.
Sony has just 1 year warranty on TV and additional 1 Yr on panel.

And there no discounts or offer on Sony models. Probably because Sony just sells because of quality even though it's higher priced.

4K content looked good on all of these TVs.
After seeing demo of Samsung AU8200 and LG UP7740, I quickly spotted the difference between VA and IPS panel with 1080p content. if its VA panel then TV must be at same height of seating arrangements. I can compromise little bit on the viewing angles since I do not have much of wide seating arrangement and my restricted budget.
Samsung was slightly better in picture quality than LG model in 1080p content. I saw 2 1080p songs played from pendrive on both the models. 
The edges of things on the screen were slightly sharper on Samsung model. LG model had slightly blurry edges of things on screen.
*I actually did not see the demo of LG Nano75 but the Croma personnel told me it is definitely better than above mentioned models* and he can give me demo by next weekend. The Nano model was not on the display but packed in the store room. *I am leaning towards Nano75 because the overall cost is just Rs.73K.*

I did see the demo of the Nano80 at Reliance Digital store and it looked fine compared to LG UP7740 and bad against Sony 90H which was just below the Nano80 and hence I could not ignore. LG Nano80 and X80J were almost same I guess with Sony having slightly better sharpness.

*Should I consider Sony X80J against LG Nano75? I could save huge amount by going with LG Nano75. Sony does seem to have good picture quality compared to Samsung LG counterparts in the same segment(basic 4K UHD TV).

I will be mostly using Netflix, Prime, Hotstar, Youtube for movies, series and sports. So I have shortlisted following models:*

*Samsung AU8200 : Rs.75K - 6K CB = 69K*
*55NANO75 2021 : Rs.80k - 7.5k CB; Effective cost coming around 73K (almost finalized)*
*LG Nano80 2020 : Rs.85990 - 7.5K cash back = 78.5K*
Please help me finalize the models and provide inputs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2021)

Dude!! Why are you looking at Samsung AU8200 and 55Nano75 ? They both lack local dimming.
Have you observed the black levels in both TV(s) ?
Spending 75k on TV with no local dimming is not at worth in my opinion. LG Nano80 is no different either with poor contrast ratio and low input lag. That is why Sony looked better when you compared it (because it has Local Dimming & High contrast ratio).

I suggest you wait for some time to get the demo of VU.

Save some money and buy the Sony X90H (which is the best in segment after X950H).

Either you buy the Cheapest TV with good features or a High end one with all features.(Don't pick the middle segment with inferior picture quality and basic missing features)

Have you checked what is the brightness of all three TV(s) in nits ?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Either you buy the Cheapest TV with good features or a High end one with all features.(Don't pick the middle segment with inferior picture quality and basic missing features)



This is the problem I am facing, I need something of good quality to last atleast 7-8 years and shud have good features but it seems getting both is difficult. in a budget of 60-70k.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 26, 2021)

LG NANO75 2021 vs Samsung TU8000 Side-by-Side TV Comparison
Based on that, NANO75 doesn't look much better than the Samsung one. NANO75 doesn't have good brightness.

Do check its demo model before purchasing.

Keep an eye on The Frame 2020 model as well:
SAMSUNG The Frame 2020 Series 138 cm (55 inch) QLED Ultra HD (4K) Smart TV Online at best Prices In India
With 5% cashback from Axis FK CC, its already 79k.
Samsung The Frame 2020 vs Sony X80J Side-by-Side TV Comparison


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Dude!! Why are you looking at Samsung AU8200 and 55Nano75 ? They both lack local dimming.
> Have you observed the black levels in both TV(s) ?
> Spending 75k on TV with no local dimming is not at worth in my opinion. LG Nano80 is no different either with poor contrast ratio and low input lag. That is why Sony looked better when you compared it (because it has Local Dimming & High contrast ratio).
> 
> ...


Are there any TVs with local dimming near 80k? 

X90H/X9000H seems to be 1.2L. At that price, OLED comes into the picture. Also too big of a budget stretch for OP.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Are there any TVs with local dimming near 80k?
> 
> X90H/X9000H seems to be 1.2L. At that price, OLED comes into the picture. Also too big of a budget stretch for OP.


Check this link Local Dimming on TVs: Direct-Lit, Full-Array, and Edge-Lit

I know spending over lakh on TV is out of budget. But spending 75k for inferior quality is not good either.
OLED is the end of line in TV(s) nothing excellent comes after OLED and I do love OLED 

*The only problem with OLED is the Burn in screen due to excessive gaming or same News channel watched every day.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> This is the problem I am facing, I need something of good quality to last atleast 7-8 years and shud have good features but it seems getting both is difficult. in a budget of 60-70k.


7-8 years is a long time and I don't know even OLED can last that long. What I've read from reviews is the OLED picture quality degrades as time passes because its organic LED. 
I can bet about CRT TV but LED TV lasting that long is like Silicon lottery.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> 7-8 years is a long time and I don't know even OLED can last that long. What I've read from reviews is the OLED picture quality degrades as time passes because its organic LED.
> I can bet about CRT TV but LED TV lasting that long is like Silicon lottery.



I have lg led tv, with model name GLOBAL-PLAT2, I don't know the exact model, but it is 32 inch and bought it in 2011, working fine till now. I am expecting something similar in my next buy. If TV's will last 4-5 years only, then IMO it's better to go for cheap 25-50k options, as the high 60-70k cost isn't justified.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 26, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Keep an eye on The Frame 2020 model as well:



This is best for aesthetic purpose. Can the frame of this tv changed? In description, every picture has a different side frame


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2021)

In this budget almost all TVs from Sony, LG, Samsung get around 350nits of brightness as per online information. I didn't ask the showroom person specifically about this.
Now I am confused again since local dimming is a costly feature and I am thinking if I should that amount of money on something which might not last 5yrs. At offline stores they were giving 3Yrs warranty which is better than 1 or 2yr warranty given from online retailers.

Hisense U6G seem to have excellent review on rtings but I am not willing to spend money on brands where I might face after sales service issue later.

I saw the Samsung Q70A QLED demo, which is said to be equal to Samsung Frame 2021 as per this reddit page. But again, it's just 90K


> The Frame is a Q70A+ a one connect w/ an art Gallery mode at extra cost.


Similarly Samsung Frame 2020 is equal to Q60T. and it costs ~84K (I dont have Flipkart Axis CC). I don't know how good this QLED would be against AU8200.

There were no VU dealers nearby my house. I will make some calls this week to inquire and go again by next weekend if I find some VU dealers.

Man this is sad. I am thinking to buy AU8200 though I was not that impressed by it, especially because of viewing angles and it costs ~70K.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2021)

Sadly there are very few offline sellers of Vu.
When I was looking for a TV there were no offline models available. And I had to order it from Amazon.
So, I trusted the reviews posted on Youtube about it.

The problem with the Sellers in Shop/Malls etc is they will try to sell you one which has highest commission and also the demo unit has max brightest set plus the showroom lighting condition. Hence, even the crappy quality TV looks better and people end up buying that.

I can also recommend Toshiba U series which actually performs better than the Vu series but the after sales service is the deal breaker. Hence, Vu is the only option left in budget category.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Sadly there are very few offline sellers of Vu.
> When I was looking for a TV there were no offline models available. And I had to order it from Amazon.
> So, I trusted the reviews posted on Youtube about it.
> 
> ...



I did not know they keep the highest quality TV of the same model as display unit. 
The guy at the Reliance store said I will get a discount if I buy display unit, I rejected thinking he might be trying to sell to clear their shelf. 
The lighting of the showrooms was high, more lit than my home. So i thought in low light,  TV should look even better with all the colors popping up, even on LG model. Is this not true?
I found a VU store far from my place but I have decided to go for a demo today. I will update once I return. Hoping to be done with all this by this weekend. I wasted lot of time last 2 weeks reading TV reviews online.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2021)

They set the TV settings as per showroom lighting which look good to customers. But at home lighting its a different picture quality.
Never believe your eyes at Showroom.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> They set the TV settings as per showroom lighting which look good to customers. But at home lighting its a different picture quality.
> Never believe your eyes at Showroom.


Then why to even go for demos. At least some truth to the quality will hold when comparing showroom and house lighting??


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2021)

55" VU model has 400 nits of brightness and according to this Techiebeez video, 65" is better than 55". Anything else I should keep in mind before I go?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2021)

Lol LG Nano75 looks good as per this video. He says Nano75 is DLED panel.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 26, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> The guy at the Reliance store said I will get a discount if I buy display unit, I rejected thinking he might be trying to sell to clear.



These guys also offered me to buy display unit of laptop when I went there. Problem is that they are kept on about 8-12 hrs severely degrading there life.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> These guys also offered me to buy display unit of laptop when I went there. Problem is that they are kept on about 8-12 hrs severely degrading there life.


Buy those only if they are priced at 25% of the online price.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2021)

On the way I visited LG showroom just to check the demo of Nano75 2021 but they did not had it in stock. But I happen to see LG UP8000 and LG Nano86 2020 model.
They gave me following quotes after all the discount and CC cashback offer:
UP8000 : Rs.59K
Nano86 2020 : Rs.80K

After this I visited the VU showroom and got the demo of VU Cinema Action. Honestly speaking I could not find much of the difference comparing other TVs like Samsung AU8000 and LG UP7740, UP8000. The 4k content was really good but 1080p content was just fine.

I also compared LG UP8000 vs LG Nano75 on rtings and it looks like UP8000 is a fine TV for it's price. Finally I have decided to pull the trigger on UP8000.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 27, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> 7-8 years is a long time and I don't know even OLED can last that long. What I've read from reviews is the OLED picture quality degrades as time passes because its organic LED.
> I can bet about CRT TV but LED TV lasting that long is like Silicon lottery.


More truer words have not been spoken yet. I've also told same earlier. The way panel technology is going through rapid changes, a new standard is bound to come in next 4-5 years and all present technology would be irrelevant.
From 1080P to 4K even 8K we've come a long way to demand viewing standard.


RumbaMon19 said:


> I have lg led tv, with model name GLOBAL-PLAT2, I don't know the exact model, but it is 32 inch and bought it in 2011, working fine till now. I am expecting something similar in my next buy. If TV's will last 4-5 years only, then IMO it's better to go for cheap 25-50k options, as the high 60-70k cost isn't justified.


Absolutely correct.
Either spend a good amount to buy a TV with all features from a market leader brand or a big OR, buy cheap one having all features. Change/replace after 3-4 years.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Then why to even go for demos. At least some truth to the quality will hold when comparing showroom and house lighting??


You will get the actual idea when you will do a couple of LED video test such as Blooming/Light Bleed/Local Dimming etc. All these tests are not done in showroom. So, the picture looks good to everyone. Hardcore reviewers such HDTV test or Rtings do intensive tests on it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> 55" VU model has 400 nits of brightness and according to this Techiebeez video, 65" is better than 55". Anything else I should keep in mind before I go?


Toshiba U7980 has 700 nits peak brightness. IMO 400nits is acceptable in budget TV(s). To get > 1000 nits peak brightness one will have to shell out more money on SONY/Samsung TV(s). And with that you can't compare the HDR performance of high-end TV with low budget ones.
Toshiba is pretty solid on features and cost but only downside is the OS and After Sales Service.

_If you notice Deep Blacks and Pop-out colors then the TV has Local Dimming and almost all FALD has this Local Dimming feature._


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 30, 2021)

nokia is launching a newer  60hz 4k tv please look into this also might be correct for ur price


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 30, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> nokia is launching a newer  60hz 4k tv please look into this also might be correct for ur price


Thanks for your suggestion!
I thought I will update this post once everything is done here but I will update now. I have already received the TV, LG UP8000, total amount for this model is coming to 58K. I wanted a TV with good after sales service and something decent in the budget.
TV is yet to be installed since I do not have the table yet. I will update this post again with how happy or disappointed I am with my purchase once the installation is complete.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 30, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks for your suggestion!
> I thought I will update this post once everything is done here but I will update now. I have already received the TV, LG UP8000, total amount is for this model is coming to 58K. I wanted a TV with good after sales service and something decent in the budget.
> TV is yet to be installed since I do not have the table yet. I will update this post again with how happy or disappointed I am with my purchase once the installation is complete.



Do post review, actually i too was looking for a 55 inch tv( Here ), but due to shifting and then contracting virus, it had to be postponed. now i will buy during diwali sales from offline. 

Also, if possible, please post a picture of wall mount( if you got in the box) and if keeping on table, the picture of backside,  Since i will be mounting on wall, I want to know the thickness of unit, so i could add a wall socket behind it to hide the cables.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2021)

Congrats @TheSloth !!!

Enjoy and do post some pics once installed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks for your suggestion!
> I thought I will update this post once everything is done here but I will update now. I have already received the TV, LG UP8000, total amount is for this model is coming to 58K. I wanted a TV with good after sales service and something decent in the budget.
> TV is yet to be installed since I do not have the table yet. I will update this post again with how happy or disappointed I am with my purchase once the installation is complete.


Congrats! and Enjoy your new TV.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi everyone!!

First I will start with thanking everyone for all their suggestions in buying a 4k TV.
I came very close to buying VU Cinema Action but ended by buying LG UP8000 because I could not find much of picture quality difference but noticed more washed colors on VU's VA panel when watching from slightly side instead of middle.

TV was finally installed today after anxiously waiting for 1 week post TV delivery because I did not had table. Today the guy came and installed the TV. I already have 3 years warranty and I ended up buying 2 more years of warranty worth Rs.7788(including GST). So total expense on this TV came to 58K+8K=67K.

TV picture quality is good. I was worried that it might not look as good as it was in the showroom. But it looks fine. Even in 4K, the object in the video was not as sharp, (a slight blur or something similar around the object edges) as I would like it to be but I guess this is what I would get in this budget. I have used the TV so far in decent lit room and did not notice any reflection from TV.

I downloaded some 4K movies in PC to check how good it will look on the TV. Though I have not seen full movie but just 1-2 mins clip and I can say I am satisfied with the quality. I will watch some movie only by weekend.
OTT  like Netflix, Hotstar looks just Ok, slight pixelated content here and there but nothing too ugly. Yet to check Prime. I will watch football match on this weekend on Hotstar and update this post further on how good it looks under which picture setting.
Yet to check how good videos are played through External HDD or USB.

I have downloaded LG Smart Share program from LG website and sharing PC contents over Wifi to TV, that is how I played 4K movie on TV. Movie format is in mkv so subtitles were not picked up by LG TV. Any media player suggestion on webos??



Spoiler: TV Pics



*i.imgur.com/CpCilEE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/16aBegp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gOmUUMC.jpg



Please tell me how to block ads on Youtube on webOS. Ublock origin is such a blessing on desktop browsers.
Found this but don't know how to block URLs from modem/router. Please direct me towards some guide.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 4, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Please tell me how to block ads on Youtube on webOS. Ublock origin is such a blessing on desktop browsers.
> Found this but don't know how to block URLs from modem/router. Please direct me towards some guide.



WebOS being closed source cant be modified easily, so instead prefer using vanced on phone and then casting it. The urls given to be blocked are of LG and will not block youtube ads. Still if you want to block them, you need to check your router model online and check for this functionality. If it doesnt have it you can use Pi-Hole on a pi and add them to blacklist.

edit: Did they give you magic remote alongwith?


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 4, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> WebOS being closed source cant be modified easily, so instead prefer using vanced on phone and then casting it. The urls given to be blocked are of LG and will not block youtube ads. Still if you want to block them, you need to check your router model online and check for this functionality. If it doesnt have it you can use Pi-Hole on a pi and add them to blacklist.
> 
> edit: Did they give you magic remote alongwith?


isnt web os opensource?.on lg's website


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 4, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> WebOS being closed source cant be modified easily, so instead prefer using vanced on phone and then casting it. The urls given to be blocked are of LG and will not block youtube ads. Still if you want to block them, you need to check your router model online and check for this functionality. If it doesnt have it you can use Pi-Hole on a pi and add them to blacklist.
> 
> edit: Did they give you magic remote alongwith?


Don't I need to run Pi-Hole from another standalone computer like Raspberry-Pi? For now I will use the mobile casting for youtube. Thanks for the idea.

I got this remote with TV.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 4, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> isnt web os opensource?.on lg's website



Yes, but that is a different opensource edition, kinda partial, like chrome has chromium, opensource version and chrome, the google's closed source one, LG has also done this, one cannot get source code of most of the apps.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 5, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> WebOS being closed source cant be modified easily, so instead* prefer using vanced on phone and then casting it*. The urls given to be blocked are of LG and will not block youtube ads. Still if you want to block them, you need to check your router model online and check for this functionality. If it doesnt have it you can use Pi-Hole on a pi and add them to blacklist.
> 
> edit: Did they give you magic remote alongwith?


Shockinlgy, even with casting vanced on TV, I am getting ads.


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 5, 2021)

Not trying to be rude, but if YouTube is main priority why not take premium plan for 129/month and try it out.


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 5, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Shockinlgy, even with casting vanced on TV, I am getting ads.


can u cast using brave browser?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 6, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Not trying to be rude, but if YouTube is main priority why not take premium plan for 129/month and try it out.


As of now youtube is not at high priority that I want to pay.



K_akash_i said:


> can u cast using brave browser?


I shall try this and update here if it works.


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 6, 2021)

May be you can cast whole screen when using YouTube vanced.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 6, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> May be you can cast whole screen when using YouTube vanced.


whole screen means ? I opened the youtube vavnced app in phone and casted the phone screen to TV, then tapped on full scrreen video on phone. Still got he ads between video.


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 6, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> whole screen means


I meant mirroring the phone display


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I came very close to buying VU Cinema Action but ended by buying LG UP8000 because I could not find much of picture quality difference* but noticed more washed colors on VU's VA panel when watching from slightly side instead of middle*.


 That is true for all VA panels.

Buy portable media stick and use the youtube app from it. Amazon has lot of options available.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 6, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> That is true for all VA panels.
> 
> Buy portable media stick and use the youtube app from it. Amazon has lot of options available.


Samsung QLED Q70A did not had VU Cinema Action kind of washed colors from the side. Sadly it was way out of my budget.

I am looking into PI-Hole as of now. Pi-hole comes with it own complications since I do not have knowledge of DHCP, DNS and all network related things I still have not finalized. Primary usage is to block ads. I don't need much from TV right now. If I find Pi-hole to be complex then I will buy Fire Stick. 

Just saw new episode on TV of My Hero Academia on Netflix. The anime looks great on this TV I must say.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 6, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Samsung QLED Q70A did not had VU Cinema Action kind of washed colors from the side. Sadly it was way out of my budget.
> 
> I am looking into PI-Hole as of now. Pi-hole comes with it own complications since I do not have knowledge of DHCP, DNS and all network related things I still have not finalized. Primary usage is to block ads. I don't need much from TV right now. If I find Pi-hole to be complex then I will buy Fire Stick.
> 
> Just saw new episode on TV of My Hero Academia on Netflix. The anime looks great on this TV I must say.



pi hole is simple, you just need to configure that semi gui script carefully, you dont need much deep info, but only prefer trusted blocklists, and you are good to go.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 6, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> pi hole is simple, you just need to* configure that semi gui script carefully*, you dont need much deep info, but *only prefer trusted blocklists*, and you are good to go.


I have no clue what exactly all this is. I read few things the official guide and could not find those things in my AC1200 router settings page. I am thinking to create a separate thread for pi-hole setup.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 6, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I have no clue what exactly all this is. I read few things the official guide and could not find those things in my AC1200 router settings page. I am thinking to create a separate thread for pi-hole setup.



You only need to give two things from router
1)Static IP(just google "assign static IP in <your router brand>"
2)Redirect dns traffic to pi, which too can be done depending on router, but in case u use tp link, it is under DHCP.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2021)

^^That is because Samsung applied additional layer to VA panel to improve the viewing angles. So, it depends upon the manufacturer how much they can enhance the VA panel. Which will obviously increase the cost of the TV.

Sony calls it _X-Wide Angle._

Try playing 4K HDR videos and Remuxed Blu-Ray 4K


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 11, 2021)

The screen developed a dead pixel. I have contacted the sales person again regarding this. I will update how the LG service is in my area. Sigh ...
Just for confirmation, I should accept only replacement, No repair, right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> The screen developed a dead pixel. I have contacted the sales person again regarding this. I will update how the LG service is in my area. Sigh ...
> Just for confirmation, I should accept only replacement, No repair, right?


That depends upon LG Service policy. If they say its repair then you have to accept it.
Sometimes, they even consider the count of dead pixels to be considered it under replacement/repair.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> The screen developed a dead pixel. I have contacted the sales person again regarding this. I will update how the LG service is in my area. Sigh ...
> Just for confirmation, I should accept only replacement, No repair, right?


Accept repair if its panel replacement. I had the same issue on my Panasonic GX750 which my parents have. It took a lot of time, but later ended up upgrading the TV itself as panel was getting damaged while shipping.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> The screen developed a dead pixel. I have contacted the sales person again regarding this. I will update how the LG service is in my area. Sigh ...
> Just for confirmation, I should accept only replacement, No repair, right?



Aint that too early? As @vidhubhushan said in other thread :


vidhubhushan said:


> nowadays if you leave a Rs.10000 hdd on the table for 15 days, you can't be sure if it is going to work after that. the word quality has lost its meaning.


Similar concept applies to TV also....


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion guys. I will accept even if its a panel replacement. If they say they dont provide service for one dead pixel then it will be waste of money for me since my 2nd preference was service. I even bought extended warranty!
Yes, quality in electronic devices is really bad. That was one reason I didn't wanted buy costly TV, with just 1 year warranty. Let's see how my decision pays off.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 12, 2021)

^^That's partially true. You can't go wrong on Quality on TV costing a Bomb. But they are not bulletproof that they can't fail (there is always a margin for error). But the quality is definitely way ahead of budget TV(s). The premium TV(s) will have to maintain there quality otherwise the losses will be huge for them. Since, not many people buy costly TV(s).


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 12, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^That's partially true. You can't go wrong on Quality on TV costing a Bomb. But they are not bulletproof that they can't fail (there is always a margin for error). But the quality is definitely way ahead of budget TV(s). The premium TV(s) will have to maintain there quality otherwise the losses will be huge for them. Since, not many people buy costly TV(s).


I understand that costly TV will have better panel and it's unfortunate to get dead pixel within 10 days. But they need to honor the warranty. Not hearing good thing as of now from LG ASS(pun intended) team. I am waiting for the final response from them. I will update the thread once I hear back from them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I understand that costly TV will have better panel and it's unfortunate to get dead pixel within 10 days. But they need to honor the warranty. Not hearing good thing as of now from LG ASS(pun intended) team. I am waiting for the final response from them. I will update the thread once I hear back from them.


Sometimes It happens with Reputed brands. There are only 38 Companies who are Six Sigma.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> That's why I bought Vu. After intensive research on TV(s) found Vu to be the best in segment matching all the needed feature in a budget.
> 
> paying less than 50K for a TV which will last around 5yrs is a great deal IMHO. You can buy the HiSense model as they use the same panel in Vu. but after sales service of Vu is better than HiSense.
> 
> ...


Hey @Zangetsu thanks for this recommendation!

I didn't want to over think this so just ordered the VU Ultra 4k TV 55" at 36k from Amazon. 1 year base warranty + 1 year extended warranty by Acko. Didn't want to spend the extra for the Cinema, maybe I'll get a soundbar separately in the future.

It's been 3 years without a TV now so this would be a huge upgrade for us!*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/uploads/emoticons/default_dance.gif


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2021)

^^Congrats. You got it at Excellent price. The extended warranty is from Vu or from Amazon ?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 18, 2021)

Update from LG warranty team on dead pixel is here


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 21, 2021)

@TheSloth How did you found dead pixel on your tv? I mean you used color calibration or something?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 21, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> @TheSloth How did you found dead pixel on your tv? I mean you used color calibration or something?


I use a simple white image matching TV resolution to find it


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 21, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> @TheSloth How did you found dead pixel on your tv? I mean you used color calibration or something?


I was watching Hereditary movie which has lots of dark scenes where the green dead pixel was visible clearly from distance of 7 feet


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 1, 2021)

Has anyone connected their TV to PC to play games? I tried that just now with this blue rigger cable but all the games are locked at 30fps. But TV supports 60Hz refresh rate. on PC monitor games are running fine at 60fps.
Any idea abuot this? I will create a separate thread if its not a 1 post solution.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 1, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Has anyone connected their TV to PC to play games? I tried that just now with this blue rigger cable but all the games are locked at 30fps. But TV supports 60Hz refresh rate. on PC monitor games are running fine at 60fps.
> Any idea abuot this? I will create a separate thread if its not a 1 post solution.


Make sure v sync is turned off or there are no fps caps in game's settings. Mention the games you tried. Check if Windows is rendering at 4K 60Hz.

Also, there's a possibility that the HDMI cable you bought is of old standard which supports up to 4K 30Hz only, regardless of what its spec page mentions. Raise a replacement request if you can rule out other stuff.

When I connect my laptop to a 4K TV, I have seen an fps lock of 30fps in FIFA & Forza Horizon 4 via its setting.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 12, 2021)

Hey guys! 

An update about the TV. Now there is a faint vertical line of red color on TV has appeared. I am beyond disappointed on this purchase. I am really doubting the quality of the panel in this UPxx series. Please suggest everyone against buying this model of LG. Same drama is for Nanocell models also.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 13, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> An update about the TV. Now there is a faint vertical line of red color on TV has appeared. I am beyond disappointed on this purchase. I am really doubting the quality of the panel in this UPxx series. Please suggest everyone against buying this model of LG. Same drama is for Nanocell models also.


Have you got any reply from LG in the end ?

The dead pixel has created a domino effect which effects nearby pixels gradually.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 13, 2021)

Get the panel replaced, thats the least can be done.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 13, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Have you got any reply from LG in the end ?
> 
> The dead pixel has created a domino effect which effects nearby pixels gradually.


I was contacted by their service team and they were ready to replace panel even though the dead pixel count was below 6. But I denied telling I want a TV replacement since I reported the issue within 5 days of installation. I went back to twitter but nothing came out of this.

Earlier the dead pixel was on the left side, now the vertical line is on the right side, so it's no nearby pixels. Its just that the panel is quite poor quality.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 13, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Get the panel replaced, thats the least can be done.


Yeah. I don't think they will replace the TV at this point. I have no other choice left but to repair this TV.


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 20, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Yeah. I don't think they will replace the TV at this point. I have no other choice left but to repair this TV.


Hey. Any update on this ?


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 20, 2022)

Stormbringer said:


> Hey. Any update on this ?


Hi! I have updated here on this thread [Complaint] - LG After Sales Services : Chennai, TN, India


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 21, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Hi! I have updated here on this thread [Complaint] - LG After Sales Services : Chennai, TN, India


Glad you got the panel replaced. That backlight bleed is what scares me when buying any IPS panel display.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 21, 2022)

^Thanks Stormbringer! Backlight bleed is irritating but one might get used to it. If one doesn't need wide viewing angles then then it's better to go with VA panel. And if budget permits, can go with QLED panels. Sony also has IPS like panel but no idea if they have this backlight bleed issue.


----------

